# Political Signs at Local Strip Mall



## wildmonkeys (Oct 4, 2004)

I had a strange experience today as a sahm who feels strongly about one of the candidates today - it doesn't really matter which candidate. A local strip mall has a huge sign out front supporting one of the candidates. I called the company that owns the strip mall and asked if it was their decision or the decision of the individual businesses to place the sign there and they said it was their decision. We often frequent several of the businesses, but are completely turned off by the candidate they are indirectly supporting.

So, I stopped and told the business owners really nicely and calmly that I didn't know if it serves their business well to have the sign out front. That I know it wasn't their decision to place it there, but that my dh and I wouldn't be comfortable frequenting their business with the sign out front and that I thought their landlord was doing them a disservice by affiliating them with the candidate. That we know several other neighbors who are also turned off by the sign.

All three business owners were very nice about it - two of them said they don't like that candidate either and hate having the sign there and I said they should let their landlord know - afterall, they pay rent and the sign is more visible that their storefronts.

Well, some random customer follows me to the car and starts screaming at me. He opened with "get a job b***" I was holding my toddler on my hip and said, I do have a job. He then started ranting about how a rich spoiled woman like me wouldn't know what it was like to be hardworking and that I should stop bothering people and he hoped the cops lock me up







He said I was ridiculous and wasting my life







After he stomped off a couple of people who were standing there said how strange they thought his reaction was. I also was surprised that he found comfortable saying I should be at work - when he wasn't at work either









Does anyone else feel unable to visit a business that is directly or indirectly supporting a candidate they really dislike? I was completely calm and unconfrontational with the business owners, but I do feel that they have the right to know that they are losing a loyal customer based on their corporate landlords position. If an individual business owner wants to stick a sign up then they live with that decision, but the landlord is making the decision for 10 small business owners, you know?

It doesn't really matter which candidate you support, don't like, etc. I just wondered if these sorts of signs impact other parents on MDC. In keeping with the new politics guidelines, I really don't want to start a debate that mentions candidates. More an inquiry as to how people feel about signs at businesses.


----------



## ricemom3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have to say that yes, it might affect my patronage of their establishment. I think that the owner of the complex is doing a disservice to the shop owners. My mother owned a small business, and I know how important keeping customers is. It ins't right for the landlord to do that to his renters. If he damages their business, then he loses business, ykim?
I just cannot believe that someone thought it was necessary to follow you out to yell at you about it. Especially with you having the LO on your hip. Some people, sheesh!


----------



## VegAmanda (Feb 27, 2008)

My husband and I just had this discussion. There are several homes for sale in our area (and everyone's, I know), and some have political yard signs. If I were trying to sell my home, especially in today's market, there is no way I'd put anything in my yard that could give people a negative first impression.

Same with businesses. I would think twice about patronizing a business that was supporting a candidate I didn't. In fact, I'd find somewhere else to shop if it was at all feasible.

That someone confronted you in that way is just madness, and shows how ugly this election is getting. I've heard more ignorance and hate come from people's mouths in the name of political opinion lately. *sigh*


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

Last I heard, we have free speech in this country. The strip mall owner has every right to voice his views. His tenants have the same right. If they choose to or not to post signs supporting their preferred candidate, that's on them. As is your choice not to give them your business.

I see a lot of nose biting to spite your face.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

It wouldn't have any bearing on wether or not I shopped there, unless they were signs spewing hate messages. This country has freedom of speech, and I support that right for everyone, even if I don't agree with them. I would never penalize a shop owner for their party affiliation.


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wildmonkeys* 
Does anyone else feel unable to visit a business that is directly or indirectly supporting a candidate they really dislike?

It doesn't really matter which candidate you support, don't like, etc. I just wondered if these sorts of signs impact other parents on MDC. In keeping with the new politics guidelines, I really don't want to start a debate that mentions candidates. More an inquiry as to how people feel about signs at businesses.

It wouldn't affect my patronage of a business. I assume that many of the people I meet with on a day to day basis don't share my political views, including business owners. Many of my friends and family don't support the candidate I'm supporting, but that doesn't mean I'm going to stop interacting with them during election time. I think a healthy political environment is one in which we can express our opinions and still maintain relationships, whether in the community, with our friends, or our families.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wildmonkeys* 
Does anyone else feel unable to visit a business that is directly or indirectly supporting a candidate they really dislike? I was completely calm and unconfrontational with the business owners, but I do feel that they have the right to know that they are losing a loyal customer based on their corporate landlords position.

I think you handled it very wonderfully!

There are local businesses here supporting McCain with signs out front, and I absolutely will not use their services anymore -- one in particular is a gas station my mom and I both gave a lot of business to in the past. They're privately owned, so it's not a case of their landlords being supporters even though the businesses themselves are not.

I've decided to just say, "Thank you." I like having an easy way to identify the people and places I want nothing to do with!


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers* 
I would never penalize a shop owner for their party affiliation.

But you do realize that by giving the shop your business, and your money, they could well be passing that money on to a candidate you dislike? I can't comprehend why someone would risk doing that.


----------



## mata (Apr 20, 2006)

I am feeling extremely disappointed by all the support I'm seeing in my (CA) neighborhood for Proposition 8. I know I will not feel the same toward some of my neighbors.


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)

I don't patronize businesses that support candidates that work against my values. I tend to keep up with which area businesses are giving money to which candidates, and I have been boycotting the ones who gave money to the candidates I strongly dislike. And I don't go to stores that have signs supporting those candidates. Heck, if you're someone I associate with, and you're supporting one of those candidates, there's a good chance you won't hear from me for some time after an election. I take politics very, very seriously.


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thalia* 
It wouldn't affect my patronage of a business. I assume that many of the people I meet with on a day to day basis don't share my political views, including business owners. Many of my friends and family don't support the candidate I'm supporting, but that doesn't mean I'm going to stop interacting with them during election time. I think a healthy political environment is one in which we can express our opinions and still maintain relationships, whether in the community, with our friends, or our families.

Ditto that. I have friends with different beliefs/party affiliations/etc. We either discuss the differences civilly, or we move on to other topics. What a boring world it would be if we all thought alike and believed the same things.


----------



## MaterPrimaePuellae (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't base my political desires on keeping the world interesting.

But-- back to the OP. IMO, it is a very different thing for a business to have a campaign sign than a private individual. I have friends who are supporting the candidate I dislike, and that's okay. I don't talk about politics with them, but I'm not disowning them. I would do exactly as you did, and I would not support the store.

Also, if a stranger yelled at me while I was out with my child, I *might* (depending on serverity/situation) call the police.







Who does that to a mother and child?


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaterPrimaePuellae* 
I don't base my political desires on keeping the world interesting.

Nor do I. But I also don't feel it necessary to boycott a store whose owner has different political views than I do, nor will I not be contacting friends/acquaintances with differing beliefs for a "long while" after the election.

This country will make it regardless of which Bozo is elected.


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtiger* 
This country will make it regardless of which Bozo is elected.









Or it won't. Either way, I feel rather powerless. Even though I fully intend to vote . . .


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtiger* 
Nor do I. But I also don't feel it necessary to boycott a store whose owner has different political views than I do, nor will I not be contacting friends/acquaintances with differing beliefs for a "long while" after the election.

This country will make it regardless of which Bozo is elected.

I sadly fear that this will not be the case. I guess it depends upon how you define 'make it'.

I would most certainly not patronize a business which displayed signs for the candidate that I do not support. In the past, I may have done, but now, I feel just too strongly about the positions of the two candidates.

I am personally glad to see people's signs outside businesses. It helps me decide who to patronize. As for friends, that may be different. I have friends who disagree with my politics, but I like them for other reasons. But as for complete strangers, why would I spend money somewhere where a portion may go to support a candidate whose policies would create a country where I'd never want to raise my children? I vote with my purse, and I try to be careful where I spend my money. So, I wouldn't go and tell the landlord how I felt, I would just make a mental note, and not shop there again. And I'd thank him silently for letting me know where my money might be going.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

1. I think you handled the situation very politely and the person who confronted you was rude and mean at best.

2. I think it's a poor business decision to publicly support a candidate at your place of business, but if it's that important to someone, it is of course their right. If you're willing to trade the potential loss of business for the possible benefit to your candidate, no problem. Personally, I wouldn't.

3. I personally would not boycott a business based on their political stance. I have friends that have opposite views, but we both really want the best for the country. We just have vastly different ideas about how to get there.
I save boycotting for people who are doing things I consider mortally wrong, not people I disagree with.
However, I don't think it's unreasonable to boycott.


----------



## 2lilsweetfoxes (Apr 11, 2005)

Not a business, but a few years back we were renting a house from this guy. His brother was running for Mayor or something like that and they insisted that the sign saying "Vote X" stay in the yard. We removed it, as we did not support X, but rather Y. He put it back and removed the "Vote Y" sign, telling us that it was "his property and we were not allowed to display signage without his approval". We moved out as soon as our lease was up.


----------



## PJsmomma (Apr 21, 2003)

I am a former business owner. I just told my friend yesterday that I don't know why business owners advertise their politics on their business.
I feel politics are personal and I never displayed signs in my business during an election.

I'd have customers trying to discuss their views and I'd just say, "hey I'm not here to discuss politics".

At the same time, if there was a store I liked I can't see myself boycotting them because of their political views. While I feel VERY strongly about the positions I hold dear, I also recognize that this is America and the freedom for each of us to support whomever we desire is something that makes this country great.


----------



## sewingmommy (Apr 21, 2007)

my mil is supporting a candidate that I don't like ...should I stop letting her babysit my kids because of this .....ummm no ....personally I don't care who other people support politically ..that is there choice .....just like it is my choice to support who I want .........


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PJsmomma* 
I am a former business owner. I just told my friend yesterday that I don't know why business owners advertise their politics on their business.

As a former business owner (of a very niche-y sort of place), I did the opposite. We didn't cater to conservative anybody's, and our customers talked politics with us all the time . . . but that was because we were all in agreement and their politics went along with the merchandise in the store (we ordered a lot from Northern Sun). It was such a great place to spend time, and we met so many awesome people there.

But unless you've got a place like that, where your politics are very clear from the get-go and you're aiming to appeal to a certain crowd only, it *is* really foolish to advertise your politics with your business. I appreciate when people do it, but they are losing business around here.


----------



## Kaycon (Sep 9, 2008)

I think it is very foolish to advertise anything political at a place of business. This is America, and we have free speech, however I don't do business with stores that advertise who they support, if they open up their mouth that big, I'm not puttin money into it!! I'll do my buisness somewhere else, it's their loss. WildMonkeys, wow, I can't believe a customer would come at you and cuss in front of your child, there is no excuse for that behavior. Sounds a bit like fanatic type of behavior.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers* 
It wouldn't have any bearing on wether or not I shopped there, unless they were signs spewing hate messages. This country has freedom of speech, and I support that right for everyone, even if I don't agree with them. I would never penalize a shop owner for their party affiliation.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thalia* 
It wouldn't affect my patronage of a business. I assume that many of the people I meet with on a day to day basis don't share my political views, including business owners. Many of my friends and family don't support the candidate I'm supporting, but that doesn't mean I'm going to stop interacting with them during election time. I think a healthy political environment is one in which we can express our opinions and still maintain relationships, whether in the community, with our friends, or our families.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewingmommy* 
my mil is supporting a candidate that I don't like ...should I stop letting her babysit my kids because of this .....ummm no ....personally I don't care who other people support politically ..that is there choice .....just like it is my choice to support who I want .........


I totally agree. People are entitled to their views and can do what they want with them. Now businesses I feel are doing things morally wrong (like Walmart), I will not support.


----------



## TefferTWH (May 13, 2008)

Political signs won't sway me, but I will not frequent a local strip mall with a PP in it. I'm with the PP on not shopping at places like Walmart either.


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Of course we all have the right of free speach (more or less. for the moment anyway...), but I figure if a business puts up religious or political signs, they are _choosing_ to publicly affiliate themselves with that religion or political party, to have themselves be judged by that affiliation, probably to attract customers with that affiliation, and so I feel obligated to incorporate that affiliation into my decision whether to patronize them. A business owner's _personal_ religious or political affiliation has no bearing on whether I patronize their business, but once they bring it into public, it is part of the package deal, and I do not choose to support businesses that are affiliated with groups I strongly disagree with.

As for the case of having a sign at a strip mall, instead of an individual business, I think I would likely not go there as often, or feel "icky" if I did, but it's a more tenuous case. I think you handled it well.


----------



## hippiemommaof4 (Mar 31, 2008)

well it isnt the individual shop owners faults so I am with others in agreeing why penalize them. It isnt like they all support that person . I have friends and family who dont believe what I do or do what I do politically or otherwise and I dont penalize or dismiss their opinions either unless they are trying to force them down my throat.


----------



## imagine21 (Apr 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers* 
I would never penalize a shop owner for their party affiliation.

I would absolutely NOT support a business if I knew that their party affiliation differed from mine. It's called voting with your dollars. It's the same reason people choose to buy American cars as opposed to foreign or they choose not to travel to certain countries whose foreign policy they diagree with. There are whole books devoted to the polictical contributions of American corporations to educate the consumers. I do not shop at WalMart because of their policies on health care for their employees and their lack of policies that protect the environment. I would not shop at a store that paid its female employees less than their male employees doing the same job. I would not shop at a pet store that abused their animals or belong to a club that restricted membership to only white people, or protestants. There are consequences to actions and if a shop owner believes it vital to advertise their party affiliation they risk alienating their clients.


----------



## Annie44 (Oct 19, 2008)

I choose to not shop at places for more important reasons than party affiliiation. A place that abuses animals or buys from puppy mills is WAY worse than a place that doesn't support my choice of candidate. We only use Walmart as a last resort because we are sadly almost four hours from another city. Sometimes we have to get things there that we can't get anywhere else. My issue with them is quality (crappy), the way the treat customers (crappy) and the fact that they run out small businesses. I would rather put my money towards HEB where I know they support an organic lifestyle and they treat you wonderfully.

It would be nice if a shop owner was conservative like me but I don't require it. If I like the store then I go. I also don't hate my friends and family that are democrats. Everyone has their choice. I wouldn't not not give said friend birthday money for fear it would go to the Obama campaign. I just love them regardless.


----------



## melissanc (Jun 24, 2008)

A shop I go to has an Obama sign posted. The owner is pro Obama and makes no effort to hide it. I support Mc Cain personally but I wont boycott his shop. I know the man and he is a good person. His views differ from mine and that is fine. he is exercising his right to free speech and I support that. He and I differ on politics but I still patronize his establishment and support his right to free speech. I just wish everyone could be civil and try and find middle ground or at least have healthy constructive debates about issues while still having respect for the other person.


----------



## kay4 (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Annie44* 
It would be nice if a shop owner was conservative like me but I don't require it. If I like the store then I go. I also don't hate my friends and family that are democrats. Everyone has their choice. I wouldn't not not give said friend birthday money for fear it would go to the Obama campaign. I just love them regardless.


ditto


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melissanc* 
he is exercising his right to free speech and I support that. He and I differ on politics but I still patronize his establishment and support his right to free speech.

Choosing not to patronize a business that supports an opposing political party is not an attempt to block that business owner's free speech. Personally, I appreciate businesses identifying who they support, whether I agree or not.

However, I'm not going to listen to someone spewing racist or homophobic or anti-woman or pro-war drivel and think, "Well, I'll still hang out with them because I support their right to free speech." I sure do support their right to say whatever they please -- but when they exercise that right, it helps me to identify whether or not I want to be associated with them.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessy1019* 
Choosing not to patronize a business that supports an opposing political party is not an attempt to block that business owner's free speech. Personally, I appreciate businesses identifying who they support, whether I agree or not.

However, I'm not going to listen to someone spewing racist or homophobic or anti-woman or pro-war drivel and think, "Well, I'll still hang out with them because I support their right to free speech." I sure do support their right to say whatever they please -- but when they exercise that right, it helps me to identify whether or not I want to be associated with them.









:

I absolutely support the right to free speech. But if I decide I disagree with you enough that I don't want to be associated with you, that's my prerogative as well.


----------

